# Trumbull 2011-011-05



## WoodCore (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's some footage from Saturday's ride down in good ole Trumbull! Plenty of rollers were had and we even built a new skinny!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice Vid..and great tune to boot!  Was there a lot of blowdowns down that  way?

Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 8, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Nice Vid..and great tune to boot!  Was there a lot of blowdowns down that  way?
> 
> Steveo



There were a few big trees down but overall the park was in pretty good shape. Lots of trail gnomes at Trumbull so the cleanup gets done pdq.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice work on the video and the riding!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice vid.  Thanks for posting.  Looks like there are some nice bedrock/boulder sections.


----------

